# 2.6.17-emission6: Shock Treatment

## Kensai

E-mission sources es basada en los siguientes parches Lockless Pagecache por Nick Piggin, Genpatches y CK.

La meta principal de este parche es mantenerse al par con la ultima versión de el kernel Gentoo, ofrecer los últimos adelantos, bajar las latencias, bajar la carga del procesador y mejorar la efectividad. Otra meta de Emission Sources es la estabilidad. Nosotros siempre sometemos a prueba cada lanzamiento por un periodo extendido para asegurar su calidad.

/*Notas*/

Nueva versión de genpatches, mas parches relacionados con Thinkpad, grsecurity añadido para mejor seguridad y mucha limpieza y arreglo de Bugs.

Vipernicus es el único mantenedor de emission-sources yo soy solo su portavoz al español. El es una persona muy respetable y se puede confiar en sus parches.

Los problemas con emission4 y emission5 han sido arreglados.

Se ha incluido el USE flag lockless para los que utilizan esta función experimental y no han tenido problema con la misma.

2.6.17-emission6: Shock Treatment

```
/*Lista de Parches*/

#

# Latest Linux Kernel Patch

patch-2.6.17.7

patch-2.6.17.8-rc1

#

# Latest Gentoo Patches

1700_sparc-obp64-naming.patch

1705_sparc-U1-hme-lockup.patch

2000_ethtool-oops.patch

2300_usb-insufficient-power.patch

4000_deprecate-sk98lin.patch

4005_bcm4319.patch

4010_pcnet-cs-te-cf100.patch

4015_forcedeth-new-ids.patch

4020_asix-88178.patch

4025_r8169-new-id.patch

4030_tg3-5787.patch

4035_sky2-v1.5.patch

4100_vt8251-sata.patch

4105_dm-bbr.patch

4110_nvidia-mcp61.patch

4115_nvidia-sata-new.patch

4120_ahci-nvidia-mcp65.patch

4125_nvidia-ide-new.patch

4130_jmicron-ahci.patch

4135_promise-pdc2037x.patch

4200_fbsplash-0.9.2-r5.patch

4205_vesafb-tng-1.0-rc2.patch

4206_vesafb-tng-mtrr.patch

4300_squashfs-3.0.patch

4400_speakup-20060618.patch

4401_speakup-serio.patch

4405_alpha-sysctl-uac.patch

#

# Latest -ck

sched-implement-smpnice-2.6.17.patch

sched-revise_smt_nice_locking.patch

2.6.17-smpnice-staircase-16.patch

sched-staircase16_interactive_tunable.patch

sched-staircase16_compute_tunable.patch

sched-range.patch

sched-iso-4.5.patch

track_mutexes-1.patch

sched-idleprio-1.9.patch

sched-limit_policy_changes.patch

defaultcfq.diff

cfq-ioprio_inherit_rt_class.patch

cfq-iso_idleprio_ionice.patch

hz-default_1000.patch

hz-no_default_250.patch

sched-add-above-background-load-function.patch

mm-swap_prefetch-32.patch

swsusp-rework-memory-shrinker-rev-2.patch

mm-convert_swappiness_to_mapped.patch

mm-lots_watermark.diff

mm-kswapd_inherit_prio-1.patch

mm-prio_dependant_scan-1.patch

mm-background_scan-1.patch

mm-idleprio_prio.patch

mm-decrease_minimum_dirty_ratio.patch

mm-set_zero_dirty_ratio.patch

mm-filesize_dependant_lru_cache_add.patch

kconfig-expose_vmsplit_option.patch

#

# Fixes from -mm

sleazy-fpu-feature-i386-support.patch

sleazy-fpu-feature-x86_64-support-2.patch

2.6.17-mm-mutex-conversion.patch

2.6.17-mm1-rollup-cleanup-patches.patch

tty-remove-include-of-screen_infoh-from-ttyh-fix.patch

tty-remove-include-of-screen_infoh-from-ttyh-fix-fix.patch

kernel-sysc-doesnt-need-inith.patch

the-scheduled-removal-of-some-oss-drivers.patch

zlib_inflate-update.patch

#

# Latest Reiser4 Patch from Namesys

reiser4-for-2.6.17-3.patch

#

# IOSched Improvements by Jens Axboe

iosched-rollup-2.6.17.4-2.patch

#

# Thinkpad related

hdaps_protect.20060430.patch

04-ibm_acpi-fan-for-2.6.17.patch

05-ibm_acpi-thermal-for-2.6.17.patch

linux-phc-0.2.6-kernel-vanilla-2.6.17.patch

10-tp_smapi-0.27-for-2.6.17.patch

#

# Unionfs 1.3

unionfs-1.3.patch

#

# Suspend2 2.2.7.4

suspend2-2.2.7.4-2.6.17-r2.patch

#

# Realtime Linux Security Model

realtime-lsm.patch

#

# patches from -tiny

cpu-support-rollup.patch

#

# Menuconfig Themes/Support

#

# make MENUCONFIG_COLOR=blackbg menuconfig

# make MENUCONFIG_COLOR=classic menuconfig

lxdialog-refractor-color-support.patch

lxdialog-color-themes-blackbg.patch

lxdialog-color-themes-classic.patch

daconfig-2.3.1-2.6.17-rc4

usb-mouse-polling.patch

name-tag.patch

#

# Hardened

grsecurity-2.1.9-2.6.17.7-200608012135.patch

remove-grsecurity-tag.patch

#

# Nick Piggins Patches

radix-tree-small.patch

mm-non_syncing_lock_page.patch

lockless.patch

lockless-fix.patch
```

Disfrútenlo

Patch:

http://distfiles.evolution-mission.org/sources/2.6.17/emission6/linux-2.6.17-emission6.bz2

Ebuild:

http://distfiles.evolution-mission.org/sources/2.6.17/emission6/emission-sources-2.6.17-r6.ebuild

Lockless Patch (Experimental)

http://distfiles.evolution-mission.org/sources/2.6.17/emission6/linux-2.6.17-emission6-lockless.patch

Broken-Out:

http://distfiles.evolution-mission.org/sources/2.6.17/emission6/linux-2.6.17-emission6-broken-out.tar.bz2

Broken-Out (Directory):

http://distfiles.evolution-mission.org/sources/2.6.17/emission6/broken-out

Haciendolo Funcionar

Metodo de Ebuild

```
mkdir -p /usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/emission-sources

cd /usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/emission-sources

wget http://distfiles.evolution-mission.org/sources/2.6.17/emission6/emission-sources-2.6.17-r6.ebuild

ebuild emission-sources-2.6.17-r6.ebuild digest

USE="symlink" emerge emission-sources

cd /usr/src/linux

make MENUCONFIG_COLOR=blackbg menuconfig
```

Si quieres usar lockless

```
echo "sys-kernel/emission-sources lockless" >> /etc/portage/package.use/all (Para usuarios de la guia Evolution Mission)

o:

echo "sys-kernel/emission-sources lockless" >> /etc/portage/package.use' (Para usuarios de Gentoo normal).
```

Metodo Manual

```
cd /usr/src

rm linux

wget http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.17.tar.bz2

tar -xvjf linux-2.6.17.tar.bz2

mv linux-2.6.17 linux-2.6.17-emission6

ln -s linux-2.6.17-emission6 linux

cd linux

wget http://distfiles.evolution-mission.org/sources/2.6.17/emission6/linux-2.6.17-emission6.bz2

wget http://distfiles.evolution-mission.org/sources/2.6.17/emission6/linux-2.6.17-emission6-lockless.patch (Experimental)

bzcat linux-2.6.17-emission6.bz2 | patch -p1

patch -p1 < ./linux-2.6.17-emission6-lockless.patch

rm -rf *.bz2 *.patch

make MENUCONFIG_COLOR=blackbg menuconfig
```

Para soporte favor replicar con sus preguntas con mucho gusto los ayudaremos a todos.  :Wink: 

-Gracias!

----------

## Kensai

Muchachos, muy ciertamente llevo usando este parche todo el dia esta mucho mejor que el emission3 y que cualquier otro, corre muy limpio y muy rapido respondiendo. Realmente lo recomiendo para los que ya usaron emission3 y los nuevos que quieran utilizarlos.

----------

## abasme

Gracias en este momento lo voy a probar y te cuento   :Wink: 

----------

## pacho2

De verdad va tan rapido?

Se me ponen los dientes largos, pero en estas cosas del kernel   :Confused:  , es vital que no tenga problemas relacionados especialmente con el sistema de acrhivos. (uso reiserfs).

Saludos y gracias  :Smile: 

----------

## Kensai

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> De verdad va tan rapido?
> 
> Se me ponen los dientes largos, pero en estas cosas del kernel   , es vital que no tenga problemas relacionados especialmente con el sistema de acrhivos. (uso reiserfs).
> 
> Saludos y gracias 

 

Uso ReiserFS tambien, no hay ningun tipo de problema ya que vipernicus deja el sistema de archivos intacto. Solo anade reiser4 nada mas. Los demas cambios son en parchos para el performance del kernel.  :Wink: 

----------

## kropotkin

yo lo estoy probando ahora, pero solo el normal no aplique el lockless.

realmente como usuario "comun" (web, msn, escuchar musica, leer documentos) diferencia no siento mucha, 

saludos,

----------

## ekz

 *Kensai wrote:*   

> la diferencia en el trabajo dia a dia con Gentoo es cuando tienes las computadora prendida por muchas horas este Kernel es mucho mejor en seguir funcionando casi como acabada de prender durante mucho mas tiempo que uno normal.

 

----------

## Kensai

Vipernicus esta moviendose a hacer emission un parche estable y seguro sin dejar de ser el mas rapido y eficiente, y con menos latencias. Viper va a pasar a ser el parche inestable donde todo lo nuevo se va a experimentar alli. Ya use viper y tengo que decirles le falta poco paraa que vuele.  :Laughing:  Asi que a emission lo espera mucha mas rapidez.  :Wink: 

-ekz3me-, has usado emission6?

----------

## abasme

Esas son muy buenas noticias

 Esperemos que se cumplan rapido las espectativas de emission que asi estaremos felices.

----------

## kropotkin

a mi no me a dado ningun problema   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Kensai

 *abasme wrote:*   

> Esas son muy buenas noticias
> 
>  Esperemos que se cumplan rapido las espectativas de emission que asi estaremos felices.

 

Este lanzamiento emission6 comienza a traer estos cambios vipernicus uso este parche y lo perfecciono por mucho tiempo.  :Wink:  Pregunta lo estas usando? Como te va?

 *kropotkin wrote:*   

> a mi no me a dado ningun problema 

 

Me alegro de escuchar esas noticia. En mi opinion es el mejor parche y se pondra mejor cada vez.  :Cool: 

----------

## josed

vamos a ver como anda, ya lo estoy compilando  :Smile: 

----------

## kropotkin

yo tengo otra makina en mi casa con gentoo, ke es un miniservidor, para web, y de arcivos, y tambien para bajar torrent`s

sin X ni nada de eso, se sentira la diferencia se le pongo de kernel el emision6??

el pc es una placa toda integrada sis con un procesador pIII de 733 soket 370 y 128ram, saludos.

----------

## Kensai

 *kropotkin wrote:*   

> yo tengo otra makina en mi casa con gentoo, ke es un miniservidor, para web, y de arcivos, y tambien para bajar torrent`s
> 
> sin X ni nada de eso, se sentira la diferencia se le pongo de kernel el emision6??
> 
> el pc es una placa toda integrada sis con un procesador pIII de 733 soket 370 y 128ram, saludos.

 

Probablemente no sientas mucho efecto pero si te aseguro que mejorara el manejo de el cpu y del ram.

Bueno una noticia buena: Vipernicus va ha incluir en emission7 un scheduler de cpu y un scheduler de IO (que ya el de IO esta incluido) esto mejorara mas aun la eficiencia del cpu y bajara las latencias mas aun.

----------

## kropotkin

 *Kensai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Probablemente no sientas mucho efecto pero si te aseguro que mejorara el manejo de el cpu y del ram.
> 
> Bueno una noticia buena: Vipernicus va ha incluir en emission7 un scheduler de cpu y un scheduler de IO (que ya el de IO esta incluido) esto mejorara mas aun la eficiencia del cpu y bajara las latencias mas aun.

 

cual es la pagina oficial de emission? --> editado, ya lo encontre

pregunta de configuracion.

kiero afinar un poco mas las opciones del kernel y me nacieron algunas dudas, por ejemplo

  │ │              [*] Support for Large Block Devices                                                 │ │

  │ │              [ ] Support for tracing block io actions                                            │ │

  │ │              [ ] Support for Large Single Files                                                  │ │

  │ │                  IO Schedulers  --->                                                             │ │

                   │ │                          ( ) Deadline                       │ │

                   │ │                          (X) CFQ                            │ │

                   │ │                          ( ) No-op                           │ │

                   │ │          ( ) No Forced Preemption (Server)                     │ │

                   │ │          (X) Voluntary Kernel Preemption (Desktop)        │ │

                   │ │          ( ) Preemptible Kernel (Low-Latency Desktop)   │ │

ayuda para elejir las mejores configuraciones en esas partes  :Very Happy: 

saludos

----------

## Kensai

 *Quote:*   

>  [*] Support for Large Block Devices 
> 
>  [ ] Support for tracing block io actions
> 
>  [ ] Support for Large Single Files
> ...

 

Esta parte puedes dejarla asi.

 *Quote:*   

>   ( ) Deadline 
> 
>  (X) CFQ 
> 
>  ( ) No-op 

 

Si usas reiserfs, escoge Deadline, si usas ext3 escoge CFQ

 *Quote:*   

>   ( ) No Forced Preemption (Server) 
> 
>  (X) Voluntary Kernel Preemption (Desktop) 
> 
>  ( ) Preemptible Kernel (Low-Latency Desktop) 

 

Para un server escoge No Forced Preemption (Server) pero para un desktop la mejor eficiencia es obtenida con Preemptible Kernel (Low-Latency Desktop).

Espero haber ayudado.  :Wink: 

----------

## Ferdy

 *Quote:*   

> Si usas reiserfs, escoge Deadline, si usas ext3 escoge CFQ 

 

¿Por qué? Yo antes de dar esas respuestas me miraría ambos algoritmos

- ferdy

----------

## Kensai

 *Ferdy wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Si usas reiserfs, escoge Deadline, si usas ext3 escoge CFQ  
> 
> ¿Por qué? Yo antes de dar esas respuestas me miraría ambos algoritmos
> 
> - ferdy

 

DIcho por cheater1034 quien considero tiene mucho conocimiento sobre este aspecto:

 *cheater1034 wrote:*   

> DEADLINE: This is a surprising scheduler, it is light and performs the extremely well on most file systems, including reiser4. Works best on newer drives.
> 
> CFQ: Only use it on ext3, this scheduler's goal is not performance, but about balancing IO among all resources. 

 

----------

## Ferdy

No se quien es cheater1034... y me da lo mismo en principio. Aunque la descripción del CFQ es buena, la conclusión es, cuanto menos, curiosa.

- ferdy

----------

## kropotkin

 *Kensai wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*    [*] Support for Large Block Devices 
> 
>  [ ] Support for tracing block io actions
> 
>  [ ] Support for Large Single Files
> ...

 

En el kernel lo unico que cambie fue de (X) Voluntary Kernel Preemption (Desktop) a  (X) Preemptible Kernel (Low-Latency Desktop) y luego de usar unas horas el equipo, volvi a recompilar el kernel con (X) Voluntary Kernel Preemption (Desktop) ya que senti el equipo mucho mas lento y aveces como ke daban tirones las aplicaciones, cosa ke antes ni ahora me ocurria..

uso reiserfs3, voy a probar cambiando la opcion a deadline, saludos.

saludos y gracias.

----------

## Kensai

Que raro nunca habia tenido ningun problema asi. I siempre he usado low-latency y cfq fue hasta hace poco que use deadline. Algo que me causo esos efectos a mi fue que mi reiserfs se voplvio lenta, por que no use la opcion noatime,notail en el fstab.

----------

## Kensai

kropotkin, sigues teniendo algun problema, o esta todo arreglado  :Question: 

A todos, por favor den comentarios si siguen usando emission6 y como les esta yendo con el mismo.  :Wink: 

----------

## kropotkin

 *Kensai wrote:*   

> kropotkin, sigues teniendo algun problema, o esta todo arreglado 
> 
> A todos, por favor den comentarios si siguen usando emission6 y como les esta yendo con el mismo. 

 

no ningun problema todo anda bien  :Very Happy: 

deje eso el kernel con 

(X) Voluntary Kernel Preemption (Desktop)

y con 

(X) Deadline

y no e tenido ningun problema  :Very Happy: 

salu2

----------

## Kensai

Ok, entonces seguire lanzando el anuncio y dando soporte a emission en este foro.  :Cool: 

----------

## maximan

que comportamiento tiene este kernel con reiser4 ??

M.

----------

## Kensai

 *maximan wrote:*   

> que comportamiento tiene este kernel con reiser4 ??
> 
> M.

 

Muy bueno se incluye reiser4 en este kernel i como todo lo que se incluye se prueba su estabilidad. En mi Opinion es menos posible que el soporte de reiser4 sea inestable en este kernel que en otros, ya que vipernicus es muy cuidadoso con los cambios.

En otras noticias emission7 ya esta en los preparativos y va a incluir nuevas optimizaciones y mas configuracion es posible gracias a que se podra escojer los valores de optimizacion (mejor explicacion cuando sea lanzado, hasta posiblemente les ayude a escojer las mejores opciones  :Wink:  ), esto es una vieja idea en nitro que ha sido mejorada y ahora usada en emission. Yo personalmente usaba nitro y esa opcion era mi favorita.  :Cool: 

----------

## kropotkin

Me alegro y espero la version 7, ya que la 6 no me a dado ningun problema, y anda super bien.. si es como la 6 y mejorada.. la insalo si o si..

saludos..   :Wink: 

----------

